# OC Parts Check - Phenom X4, Noctua NH-D14



## Damage_Inc (Oct 1, 2006)

I harassed wrench97 a bit with a million questions on my build and have come up with this list. Please let me know if there are any questions or concerns for OCing this system. I have not placed an order yet.

Reaching 4.0Ghz+ would be great but I am not looking to stress my components alot. A moderate overclock is fine with me. I will expect this build to last me 4 years. My mobo is not AOD compatible so I would be doing that part manually.

I read that on this mobo the cooler will mount east to west and Noctua's site listed this mobo as compatible. Also the dimms do not appear too tall for this cooler. I also read the NB chip is sensitive to OC. I do not know if I plan to include this in my OC endeavors but would like to be prepared. Do you recommend a aftermarket NB cooler, an extra case fan or relocating the top case fan as it may have limited usefulness above the cpu cooler?

Mobo top view image enclosed for orientation info.

*Mobo* 
ASUS M4A89TD PRO/USB3 AM3 AMD 890FX SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX AMD Motherboard

*CPU* 
AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition Deneb 3.4GHz 4 x 512KB L2 Cache 6MB L3 Cache Socket AM3 125W Quad-Core Processor HDZ965FBGMBOX

*GPU* 
SAPPHIRE 100281-3SR Radeon HD 5870 (Cypress XT) 1GB 256-bit DDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card w/ Eyefinity

*RAM* 
OCZ AMD Black Edition 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model OCZ3BE1600C8LV4GK

*Case* 
Antec P183 Black Aluminum / Steel / Plastic ATX Mid Tower Computer Case (2X 120mm fans, rear and top)

*PSU* 
CORSAIR HX Series CMPSU-750HX 750W ATX12V 2.3 / EPS12V 2.91 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS SILVER Certified Modular Active PFC Power Supply

*CPU Cooler* 
Noctua NH-D14 120mm & 140mm SSO CPU Cooler


----------



## Damage_Inc (Oct 1, 2006)

bump please


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

didn't you post another thread about this, there is no need to make seperate threads about the same topic.

AMDS dont overclock aswell as intels but you should be able to overclock ok.


----------



## Damage_Inc (Oct 1, 2006)

I asked in my thread in the building forum if I should post in the OC forum but didn't get a yes or no so I went ahead with the post. I have not overclocked before and I wanted some overclocker eyes on my build to see if there are any changes I should make.

Thanks for the reply


----------

